# Animal Crossing Collectable Figures!!!!!!!!!



## Gizmodo (Jul 21, 2013)

Did anyone else ever buy these animal crossing figures? that were released during the gamecube era, they came with houses, and different interiors could be bought and furniture pieces and placed in the houses
Villagers were sold with pieces














Examples of some of the old sets:









Anyway it seems they have been brought back for new Leaf 

Heres some examples!!





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Villagers you could get in the old sets were:*
Aurora
Freya
Carmen
Goldie
Peanut
Rosie
Bill
Poncho
Bunnie
Olivia
Cookie
Dotty
Pecan
Purrl
Roald
Maple
Jay
Maddie
Filbert
Punchy
Chevre
Emerald
Mitzi
Bob
Bluebear
Cheri
Blaire
Apollo
Cleo
& Wolfgang
So loads! if you had 15 of those select villagers, you could have figures of all your towns people 

And all the NPC's such as Jack, Pelly, Tom etc

In the new sets i've seen so far: Fauna, Rosie, Hamlet, there will be many more!

- - - Post Merge - - -

The best thing were the range of plushies though

i will forever want that Vesta plush  ive searched for it for years, and never found it.





.


----------



## Snow (Jul 23, 2013)

My friend still has her sets!! (I think they were Tomy?) They're packed up in storage and I keep telling her if she doesn't get them out and treat them right I will have to steal them all!!

I did see some of the new ones but they don't look nearly as nice.

I do still have plushes from the movie -- Bouquet/Rosie, Sally/Margie, Bianca/Whitney, KK and.....maybe rover? I don't know! It's kind amazing how few toys there have been.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 23, 2013)

I know they have plushies at the Nintendo World store. I really like those figures though. I need to find some on amazon...


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 23, 2013)

I will forever look for the Vesta one haha


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 23, 2013)

Apparently they aren't coming out until August 15th.
I looked on Ebay for the old ones and they are going for over $100 in groups of around 5 or so. O_e
I'm surprised Cheri got a plush version made of her, yet she was taken out in WW and CF until New Leaf.
I want some so bad!


----------



## Jizg (Jul 24, 2013)

Got these a few years ago. :3


----------



## Salsanadia (Jul 24, 2013)

Where did you see that? I am interested in those figurines.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 24, 2013)

My best friend got me a stitches plushie that talks in animalese. she will finally give it to me tomorrow


----------



## Snow (Jul 26, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> My best friend got me a stitches plushie that talks in animalese. she will finally give it to me tomorrow



i love those little ones! We have stitches but his talking didn't work any more.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 26, 2013)

Snow said:


> i love those little ones! We have stitches but his talking didn't work any more.



If it's the same as mine, it has a velcro thingy on its back, remove the speaker thingy and replace batteries (AAA i think)


----------



## Snow (Jul 26, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> If it's the same as mine, it has a velcro thingy on its back, remove the speaker thingy and replace batteries (AAA i think)



Yeah, we did that. No-go. It was sold to us cheap as "broken" so no idea what happened.


----------



## Mao (Jul 27, 2013)

When I bought the game it came with a pack of figures and it was Isabelle and the town hall ^-^


----------



## Snow (Jul 27, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> When I bought the game it came with a pack of figures and it was Isabelle and the town hall ^-^



Ooh the UK preorder bonus (and I think it was in a few other places?) We were so jealous!!


----------



## coolycatty123 (Jul 27, 2013)

I got that too! c: Got it when I pre-ordered from GAME. 

Isabelle looks so cute outside her tiny sized town hall! :3


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never collected any of those! I really would have been interested in buying one, but that was when I was real bad at saving money. But...






I. NEED. THIS.
It doesn't come out until October... ;-;


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 28, 2013)

I NEED THESE. my birthday is in august, maybe i can persuade my parents to get me some


----------



## fortune (Jul 28, 2013)

!!! I love these, so cute *-*


----------



## Snow (Jul 28, 2013)

Jarachi29 said:


> I. NEED. THIS.
> It doesn't come out until October... ;-;



Yeah....I had to do it. Ordered it through my local comic shop. Just too cute!!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

I NEED that Isabelle nendoroid! Like most nendoroids, does it come with all the accessories like her faces, the musical notes, and two of the base plates? I noticed that the only one that uses the square plate is the musical note one. 
42 dollars on JBOX! Wow. I have this Japanese collectable store at the local mall. Maybe I could go there and find nendoroids. Maybe even preorder this. :3

EDIT: I just converted 3500 ? into American Dollars. It came out to 35.80. It's 42 dollars on JBOX! It should have been a bit cheaper than that, honestly.


----------

